# Bag challenge: pro body and two primes



## 7enderbender (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm still looking for the perfect bag to carry my gripped 5DII with the 50L attached and then enough room to take my 135L and perhaps a speedlite. Something that fits this well without getting bulky and then doesn't look too much like a camera bag.

I like the Thinktank retrospective series but it seem their always either to small for a pro body sized camera or too bulky for this specific purpose.

Any recommendations?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> I'm still looking for the perfect bag to carry my gripped 5DII with the 50L attached and then enough room to take my 135L and perhaps a speedlite. Something that fits this well without getting bulky and then doesn't look too much like a camera bag.
> 
> I like the Thinktank retrospective series but it seem their always either to small for a pro body sized camera or too bulky for this specific purpose.
> 
> Any recommendations?



A Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW. One lens goes in the bottom with the divider on top of it, then the body with the other lens mounted on top. The side pocket can hold a 430EX II with a StoFen, or for a 580/600 flash attach a QiuckFlex Pouch 75 AW.


----------



## codewizpt (Dec 7, 2012)

Domke F-3X Shoulder Bag


----------



## Cosk (Dec 7, 2012)

Domke F-831 if you want to be stylish and not look like you're carrying a camera. There's plenty of room for other stuff (bottle of water, a book, etc).


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been using too large of bags for my backpacks. I won't part with my Timbuk2 Snoop bags but for on my back I opted for a smaller bag which holds my gear a bit snugger. Even though I'm 6'1" tall I love my new Lowepro Flipside Sport 10L. 
It can hold a 5D3 with a 70-200 and a flash + 2-3 other lenses. It has stiff yet compliant enough sides and dividers so things stay put. If I want one for everything, I'd just get the next size up but still keep the smaller one. I am personally tired of bags with a zillion pockets and have found that all I need is somewhere to stash batteries and cards.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> ...I love my new Lowepro Flipside Sport 10L.



I really like the Flipside series. I have the 300 and the 400 AW, and while I'm currently using a Lens Trekker 600 AW II for the 600/4 with camera mounted, another user here posted that the bare 600/4 w/ hood fits in a Flipside 500 AW - that would be an airline carryon option for travel with the big white, so I may get the 500 AW at some point soon...


----------



## candyman (Dec 7, 2012)

Tamrac velocity 9x EDIT: sorry, that's 8x
Small slingbag holding my 5D MK III with batterygrip attached with 24-105 attached, with 70-200 MK II F/2.8 and 50mm f1.4
Great bag and mobility.


----------



## vlim (Dec 7, 2012)

the kenti bag from Fstopgear

http://fstopgear.com/product/mountain/kenti

or the guru one with a pro ICU (size small)


----------



## ebroesicke (Dec 7, 2012)

Lowepro versa pack, love this backpack...Use it with my 7d (not gripped), 70-200L f4 and tamron 17-50, top compartment holds extra, and it even has a sort of hidden spot for a tablet or small notebook. the one thing I would check is if it would hold a gripped sized body, but I think it will


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

ebroesicke said:


> Lowepro versa pack, love this backpack.....the one thing I would check is if it would hold a gripped sized body, but I think it will



From Lowepro..._Capacity: DSLR (without grip) with attached lens (most standard zoom)_.

When looking at Lowepro gear, if it holds a gripped body they state "Pro DSLR" in the specs.


----------



## ebroesicke (Dec 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ebroesicke said:
> 
> 
> > Lowepro versa pack, love this backpack.....the one thing I would check is if it would hold a gripped sized body, but I think it will
> ...



well, there ya go, guess I should have checked that, but kinda thought it would fit.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

ebroesicke said:


> well, there ya go, guess I should have checked that, but kinda thought it would fit.



Yeah, even then, sometimes it doesn't. For a while, I had the Primus AW, spec'd as "_Pro digital SLR with attached lens (up to 70-200 f/2.8) 1-2 additional lenses, accessories and personal outdoor accessories._" It is billed as having a convenient 'side access opening' but there was no way a gripped body could be taken out that way, and even pulling out a non-gripped 7D was a struggle (and putting it back in that way was pretty much impossible). The main zipper opening did, indeed, allow a gripped body to fit, but quick access to the camera was not possible.


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought the Crumpler 5 Million Dollar home when it was on Amazon Lightning deal. It was way smaller than I imagined it would be, but I've been carrying around all week a Mark III and with one mounted and two stowed lenses(Sigma's 35, 50, and 85 f/1.4's(working on a comparison)). That is the max that can fit though I've been laying my neoprene camera strap flat across the back of the camera and putting my straightened 430 Ex II on top. The closed bag flap holds it in place.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've just bought the Kelly Moore Thirst Relief bag. Kelly Moore bags are mainly designed for women but they have 2 styles for men; The Thirst Relief ($230) & Kelly Boy Bag ($200). To me, they look mechanically like the same bag with different styles. 

The deciding factor was how they closed. If you are someone who packs light then go for the magnetic clasp Kelly Boy Bag. But if you pack too much then the Thirst Relief with proper push locks might be better.

She also includes videos on how she uses the bags with photography gear. The videos can be a little long winded. But more information is better than too little.

http://kellymoorebag.com/mens.html


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 8, 2012)

Domke F2 - or the other one (dunno the number) "little bit smaller" I think its the F3

Get it in olive. Then, take out the insert and bottom piece, and wash it with a little bleach. You'll get a funky faded olive with tinges of brown and tan... does NOT look like a camera bag at all.


----------



## dirtcastle (Dec 8, 2012)

Lowepro SlingShot, which comes in several sizes.

For me, the best part of this bag is that I don't need to stoop down to put my camera away. And that allows me to go without a strap, which is nice if I'm mostly walking around and taking the occasional picture. I only use a strap about half the time I'm shooting.

For a 5D2/5D3 + 2 small/mid lenses, this bag is great. But I've found that three midsize L-series lenses + 5D3 gets a bit heavy. The sling design is great for light loads on short walks, but not recommended at all for heavier loads on all-day walks or hikes.


----------

